# Killer Tomatoes



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I now can't eat tomatoes. Never liked them on their own or tomato soup, but ketchup etc was ok. Whilst i've had bronchitis my tummy has been really ok so to take advantage of this, i bought a frozen pizza and had it as a treat.(have major probs with pizza) No tummy probs, but my tongue was sore the next day with a raw patch in the middle. Didn't know what caused it and had ketchup tonight and now its bad again!Does anybody else get changes out of the blue like this, or know why it happens?Lisa


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Tomatoes are a part of the nightshade family. Google it and you should find more info.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

That's how my amine intolerance started. As a kid I was fine with banana's and loved avocado's and then a couple of years ago I had an avocado and suddenly bam I noticed that it itched when I ate it but I didn't think anything of it. Then every time I ate avocado or banana it itched. Then I noticed that chocolate gave me a sore throat and gave me a sore tum so I finally asked DH one day if banana's made his mouth itch and he thought I was mad. I mentioned it to my GP and he told me it was an amine intolerance. From what I've been told by a naturopath it happens cause IBS stresses the body and over time food intolerances develop (that's why we have "triggers" to all sorts of weird things) and you can get more intolerances the sicker you are







I don't know how true this is, just what I was told so maybe it's because you've been sick and run down that this has happened. Anyway, give it a couple of weeks and when you feel a little better try the tomato again. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

ok, thats weird. Tobacco and nicotine were also named as part of the same family. I have just quit smoking so maybe that is why all of a sudden tomatoes are troublesom for me. Like if i eat pasta all week it stops being a problem, but if i only have it occasionally its a nightmare. Maybe cutting out the tobacco and nicotine is like cutting down on the toxins and therefore i don't have the tolerance i did have when my system was loaded with it. Sorry, rambling!! Makes sence to me tho. Just a bit worried now as potatoes were also named, and they are pretty much all i can eat!







Thanks for thatlagomorphLisa


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Screamer, sorry posted at the same time as you did so missed yours first time round!!Feel much better! Managed to quit smoking all together while i was sick so there is a bright side!!Did you get the bunny email by the way?My sister gets a sore tongue when she has bananas, and my mum gets it with cathedral cheese.Lisa


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i can do tomato's but its the pips! the bloody pips! they get everywhere


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps: there is not yet a food i cant eat due to allergies etc, i wish my tongue was sore we eating cheese, chips, cakes, anything that makes you fat (or in my case FATTER!!)







my body will never be accepted by science when i pop my clogs god it would take them years of over-time to figure out what was wrong we me..


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I love my tomatoes but then found out it's their seeds that get me to aching. Figures, you find something you could eat daily that's good for you and then it causes problems.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Grapes and eggs make my throat itch. Grapes would give me IBS anyhow..







Eggs I like, but the itchy through afterwards is odd.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lisa, it sounds to me as though your mum and sister have an amine intolerance too (I react to all amines but there are different classes of amines and some people only react to some of them). Cheese is a big no no for me, too bad cause I love it so much. Actually all my faves are on the amine list







Also food intolerances tend to run in families. My mum reacts to sals, as does one of my daughters and for me it's the amines


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

screamer, what is an amine intolerance? I've not heard of it before?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep - tomatoes not great for me either - though not as big a no no as grapefruit seems to be. Trouble is, they pop up in everything my family enjoys so I'm afraid Colin the colon just has to put up with them. Its not so much the IBS but those type of acidic fruit and veggies cause probbos with my skin (oh the joys of being over 40 - as my poor old body slowly collapses!!).Sue


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by suevoh the joys of being over 40 - as my poor old body slowly collapses!!).Sue


Yep, I'm almost 3 years into that decline. Makes me wonder what 50 will be like!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

So you're a 1962 bod too - vintage year eh!! Most of the bods I work with are 60 plus and look GREAT - I suppose their kids have flown the nest and they are plenty of time for themselves (time???? what's that).You know - my 41st birthday was the worst - kind of cool being 40 - went to Barcelona and had a wicked time but 41 - what's that. My auntie gave me a pair of gardening gloves and I felt like killing myself!!Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im a 1962 bod too.. 20may 1962


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Vintage year Jools - I'm 28th September - exactly 10 years older than Gwynnie Paltrow (great)!!Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lisa, an amine intolerance is an intolerance to a natural substance found in foods. There is also salicylates which are found in different foods. Some foods contain both. Here is a good website about it if you're interested: http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergydietitian. People react in different ways to things. For me I get an itchy mouth first, or an instant sore throat (like when I eat chocolate) and then or just a washing machine belly and if I eat enough of them D


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I will definatly look!When i have anything with orange, like fanta pop or orange squash i get an instant sore throat, pure orange juice... actually, any friut juice makes my mouth really dry, and actual oranges make my tummy hurt and kinda tumble.Thanks for the info!!Li


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry, I just changed the link. I sent you to another good website but not the one I meant to







It's possibe you have a salicylate problem. Unfortunately the only way to know for sure is with a boring elimination diet


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Can you post the one that had the foods in catagories and different colours again please.I had a test done a few months ago to see if there were any improvements on the previous test. I actually can't eat anything!! Oh, i can have lamb, but i will never eat fluffy lambs!!!And pork, but thats horrid!! My frioend makes wonderful Death Pork!! Had me in agony for days after just a tester.Gonna try to make some sence of it coz i literally can't eat veggies, fruit, wheat, corn, rye, meat, alcohol... the list is endless!! Gonna have to look into it myself i try to see whats going on!Can i have the link to any others like this also please?Thanks, you are a star!!Li


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ooops sorry, didn't mean to confuse you! That new one also has food lists if you have a look around it but here's the original again: http://www.users.bigpond.com/mywebhome/sin...ml#Anchor-19627







Another good one done by the hospital and they have a book available called "friendly foods" (which I own if you want to ask me anything feel free to email me) and you can find it here: http://www.cs.nsw.gov.au/rpa/allergy/resou...riendlyfood.cfm Umm the friendly foods book is great. It has lists of which foods contain which chemicals, which foods have wheat and gluten and has heaps of recipies for a low chemical diet (some of them are great, some of them are just yucky but you get used to some of them). It is also possible you are sensitive to both sals and amines (which makes things a little harder).Another good book is "fed up with food additives" by Sue Dengate. You can find her website here: http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.info/She talks about food additives but also goes into the natural chemicals and stuff an awful lot and there is also an email group you can join to talk with others who have the same probs (but be prepared for at least 50 emails a day!). She has a 2nd book also which is full of safe recipies. You should work through all this with a doctor or dietician but you already know that (just thought I better cover my butt for the future







). Good luck and let me know how you're going


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have your email for the bunny pics, so feel free to remove it now.Did you get the update pics by the way?Li


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh yep, sorry I didn't tell you? They are SOOOO adorable. DH saw me drooling over them and was like "what's that, you're NOT getting more animals!" so I explained that as much as I wanted one that no, they weren't for me







One day when I'm rich I'll have as many animals as I want







Thanks for sending them (I had all sorts of probs with my email program recently which is probably why I forgot to tell you I had got them







)


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm thinking seriously about selling all the stock in my video rental store, cant sell the business coz only rent the premisses, and opening an animal sanctuary. Simon doesn't seem too bothered but i think he wants me to keep working properly for a while longer until we are quite comfortable, then i can have the sanctuary. Gonna call it "The Anythingery" with a byline about "No Husbands", i'll take anything but husbands!! he heLisa


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he I love it! I'm always telling DH I'm going to own an animal sanctuary one day. First step will be volunteering to look after injured wildlife (just need to get over the lack of sleep from kids before I give it up for the animals!)


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not having kids, didn't put it on the fear post, but i'm afraid of having something living inside me. Actually faint if a pregnant oman isn't covered properl;y!!So i'm all set for the animals now!!! Woo Hoo!!Li


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, glad I didn't run into you when I was preg. with the twins







I have to say it is a weird feeling so know that something is living inside of you but it is also a part of you too so it's okay if you know what I mean. That being said if you don't want kids and the thought of pregnancy makes you shudder then that's perfectly fine


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

You girls are all "spring chickens" - wait until that old bod hits the 60+.Just lived through Hurricane Wilma - talking about animals - this "######" was mean and had huge fangs. I'm an animal lover, but this one I could easily have done without. She did away with all 14 trees in my back yard and left over 3.2 million households without electricity and telephones. Hubby and I are some of the luckier critters. We only staid in the "dark" and had to do our personal grooming in the yeard (no water pressure inside the house) for 4 days. Had to toss all contents of the freezer and fridge Thursday morning. That really hurt since we had just stocked up on seafood and meats the Friday before. $300+ in the garbage. Wish I could have found some hungry dogs to give it to. By the way, talking about things that will do away with the roof of my mouth and gums: Raw Pineapples - tomatoes or bananas don't bother me one bit.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

That's good Nanette (that you probably don't have a food intolernace that it). Not great about the hurricane. Sorry you had to go through that but glad you are okay


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Nanette - most of my colleagues at work at 60 plus and look GREAT - far better than me - think they have more time, not running a bloody taxi service for lovestruck teenagers!!!!Re the animals - thats Paul and my plan to farm alpacas in the North East (Northumberland) in about 6 years' time once the biggies are hopefully at Uni (Soph will have to come with us).Hope everyone well - rather enjoying a peaceful coffee - kids back after half term, though we'll be beseiged by trick or treaters this evening!!Sue


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Screamer!Thanks for your greeting.Sue!60+ is not a bad age, even if the old bod developes cranks that one could live without. Since I broke my hip in March I went from a US size 16 to a 10 (I stand 5'9" without shoes) and I am back to my model years in terms of size but not wrinkles and sags







Alpacas - eh? I just love the little, sweet mannered guys - not like the Llama who will spit in your eye if he's annoyed. There is a big drive here in the US, and I see the TV commercial on a daily basis. Here is the web-site if you're interested - it's quite informative: http://www.ilovealpacas.com/lifestyle.shtmlIt appears that there is presently only one such farm in Florida. Wish I had the means and the stamina. Hubby and I alwas talk about what we would like to do if we hit the Jackpot and an animal haven is on the top of our list.Stay well!


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

We could all club together and have the mother of all animal sanctuary's!!!Lisa


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he, There's a guy who lives near me and his brother has an alpaca farm. He looks after the young un's who's parents won't until they're old enough to go back to the farm. We quite often see him out and about walking them (the kids all race outside to pet them!). Funniest thing of all is he owns this itty bitty red car and he takes the alpaca's for drives! No idea how they fit in that car but it's like seeing a huge basketballer step out of a mini when you see them getting out! He even has a sunroof so they stick there head's through it when driving! Lol it's hilarious to see this smartie driving along with alpaca heads peering out the top of it!


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

You're welcome LJS. I would have posted more info. but I tend to spend more time on the celiac bb lately.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

any amount helps!! Isnt a lagomorph a rabbit?lisa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by LJS:We could all club together and have the mother of all animal sanctuary's!!!Lisa


Wouldn't that be one h... of a mother-farm, spanning the UK, Australia and USA? It might even make the headlines.Alpacas in a car? What a great image. Just love it!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh yes perleeese - sorry, feeling down in the dumps not like me at all but desperate to get away somewhere, really missing my little sis who lives in Ireland and we can't bloody afford the air fare at the mome.Screamer - was in town yesterday and saw the mother of all dogs - oh god bless - a Samoyed, you could bury yourself in his white coat, I think his owners thought I was abit potty crooning over him like a lovesick child!!!


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

That's right, hares, pikas and rabbits are lagomorphs.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww, sue. He sounds wonderful! Anyone round here who has a pet thinks I'm potty (I do too to be honest







). I'm the only person I know who goes to "hang out" in pet stores, especially the one's where there is a store pet you can actually cuddle and play with


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

It's so wonderful to encounter all the animal lovers here.My little girl is half a dog tall and two dogs long - in other words a "hotdog". She turned 14 human years old on July 30 and still thinks she's a baby. Smart as a rake. Thick-headed as a real German and oh so loving. Plays deaf and only hears what she wants to hear, like â€œcookiesâ€ or â€œdo you want to go for a ride in car?â€ Before I broke my hip I was a traveling sales person. Used to pack up hubby and my baby and hit the road for one or two weeks at a time. Of course planning the trip was a trial. Not all hotels a pet-happy, but we had some wonderful trips. During the day when I was doing sales calls hubby and Sisse would watch my back (I was in the diamond business) when I walked away from the car to visit clients. I felt so safe and secure knowing that they both were keeping an eye on whoever might be watching me. And the fun my little short-legged person would have when we had a room in a hotel that entailed a long walk on a carpeted hall way from the elevator to the room. One could have mistaken her for a race-horse. She is the last survivor of her bloodline. Her last brother died one day after his 14th birthday from congestive heart frailer and, of course, now I am even more aware of the fact that she is an â€œolder issueâ€ and I pray to the powers-that-be that she will give me many more years of her unfailing love.As a foot-note: I convinced her brotherâ€™s â€œparentsâ€ to get another baby, but to stay away from anything that would remind them too closely of the one they lost. Result: In stead of a red Dachshund they settled for the most adorable 4 months old black-and-tan male. They couldnâ€™t agree on a name and I told them to call him Maximillion (Max for short) and hope for the Jackpot in the Florida Lottery. So Max it is.Hope I didnâ€™t bore you.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nanette, its never boring hearing about the furry side of the family!! My neighbour is currently trying to convince his fiance to get a "hotdog". But she keeps saying no, shame. i think i set him off. Before Simon and i moved in they had no pets. We moved in with 2 hamsters, then got a LARGE orange and white rescue cat, Ollie, the man that came to look at the boiler gave me his 2 hamsters, we got a tropical fish tank and then Simon went to the pet shop and a woman was yelling that the rabbit she'd been sold that morning was defective (one ear up and one down, stupid woman!!) so Simon told her she wasnt fit to have her and brought her home!! Her name is Sybil, we got her a "boyfriend" for company, Gus, and on the 11th Nov i pick up my new born french lop boy!!!Next door got a black cat called Salum! But Tim really want a Dachshund!Lisa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lisa!Keep on adding to your "menagerieâ€ and you will soon be able to collect entry fees for a petting zoo.Just kidding. It is wonderful to encounter people who genuinely love animals. Unfortunately there are a lot of two-legged animals that only have four-legged ones for show â€" like the lady with the rabbit.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Nanette,My dad has already told me to start charging entry!!!Lovely to meet someone else who has gone over to the Furry Side!!Lisa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lisa!We can always use the extra income, so why not?LOLPersonally I have always been an animal lover rescuing anything from birds to dogs. Reptiles, however, is another story. They give me the creeps. Although some years back I ended up with a small garden snake in my hand when I mistook it's skinny brown body for the electric cord to my outdoor Chrismas illuminations. Good thing I had a couple of highballs while baking my cookies, or I would more than likely have had a heart attack.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lisa!I forgot. I am e-mailing you some photos that I know you're going to swoon over. So don't throw the mail out when you see sender Maccari01###aol.com.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Nanette!!!!!I will return with some pics of my new bunny!! Get him next weekend!! Can't wait!!!!Lisa


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahh here's the thread, I lost it! Lisa, wanna see my turtle


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I want a turtle!!! I will email the latest update of Doyle and yes please i would love to see your turtle!!! Woo hoo!!Nanette!! The dog is so cute!! if not a little surprised looking!!Lisa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey - we have plenty of snapper turtles here. Want one of those? No duckling is safe. I just dislike those guys so much.Neighbor just sighted two alligators in our canal two days ago, so with the fence and trees downed by Hurricane Wilma, I can't even let my baby out in the yard. Darn it!!!As for the dog, yes she does look a little overwhelmed - I think you would too with all those babies.One of my friends wached her Papillon get fatally hit by a car last Easter, but she realized the best cure for her sorrow was to get another. She went absolutely bonkers over those pics.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Aww, I was just teasing you! I thought you wrote that you hated reptiles. But seeing as you'll love him:


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He's called Tom tom (yes, my 5 year old daughter named him hence tommy turtle, very original).


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Screamer!He is cute - and absolutely not a "snapper" - they're blackish, skinny and very unattractive. Would you believe that out of 12-13 hatchling ducks the mommy is lucky if 2 or 3 live to grow up?


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh screamer!! Look at that face!!! He's all "Hey!" So cute!!!! We arn't allowed them here. Went to a pet shop and asked, not allowed terrapins or turtles and a tortoise is over 250 pounds to buy!! It's not me that doesn't like reptiles. I love anything!!!! Just can't have anything lizzardy coz wouldn't be able to deal with feeding them the live crickets etc!! I'm such a woos!!!!


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nanette, where did you find a flying dog? The ears are almost as long as my bunny's!!! he he Very cute, is that your hubby in the basckground?Lisa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

No, Lisa - not my hubby (this is a much younger version with a lot more hair), but it could have been. He used to breed and show Bassett Hounds when he lived in Italy and Germany. He was the proud owner of a prime ###### by name of Bassey who won first place at any show he entered her in. Her first littler gave him 9 puppies and they were all spoken for within a week. The Princess of Hohenzollern and Roberta di Camerino (the designer) were two of the buyers. That litter earned him enough money to buy a brand new Triumph Roadster and a new wardrobe. Have told him that he should get into that kind of thing again. Sure could use the money, but it is a lot of work and as a Senior Citizen I donâ€™t think he could muster the energy.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. I think he's adorable but I love anything that's not human







Nanette, I promise that my Tom tom has never eaten anything other than a frozen prawn or frozen turtle dinner since I owned him. He's too much of a chicken (for a turtle). DH got him some live yabbies once and put one in the tank, they were only babies, and poor tom tom swum away so fast. He was terrified! Don't know who owned him before me but he's definately been hand fed his whole life, won't eat anything you just chuck in the tank.Lisa, they don't hurt when they bite (unless they catch a little bit of skin and tom seems to know when he's got my finger and lets go straight away). Plus you can feed them the frozen dinners which are just like little cubes of raw mince


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

> quote:tom seems to know when he's got my finger and lets go straight away


..... he considers you "live bait"







and he does look like he's smiling.Have you ever realized that ET looks like he was molded from one of the Giant Turtles from the Galapagos ?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've always thought ET looked like a turtle (probably why I thought he was cute). Boy has this subject got off track with us animal lovers. How did we get from tomatoes to turtles


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

> quote:How did we get from tomatoes to turtles


Hop, skip and jump - or maybe it's just echology.


----------

